# Best location for wild camping/european campsites Your Top 5



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

*A big hello to all you motorhomers, :lol:

As some of you will probably be aware, we are just in the stages of entering a new life of full time motorhoming. (I'm Julie- Dave B's wife)

We are researching many european destinations at the moment, making sure we don't miss any of the best spots around Europe for when we do finally hit the road.

While gathering all this information, i would be really interested in finding out your top 5 best places to visit in Europe, be it wild camping or campsites, in any european country.

If you have fond memories of places you have come across, please share them with us with your all time top 5 European places to see. :wink:

Your information is highly appreciated. 

Chat again soon
julie Burley
(Dave Burleys Wifey)  *


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

5 best bits, that's a hard question, well no it's an easy question, but the answer is reallllllllly difficult.
actually, its the bits I haven't seen yet that spring to mind.
france - camargue and auvergne
scandinavia - nordkapp and Finnish lakes - [w/OUT the midgies]
and the source of the Rhine

have had a quick look at your site and stuck it in 'favourites'!
8)


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Excellent.  

Cheers


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

anymore anyone??


----------



## gibbo (May 1, 2005)

We've just returned from a motorcyling holiday in France. HAve a look at the Ile de Re just off the coast near La Rochelle.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julie,

sorry if my remarks are a bit Scandinavia-biased, but this is just our favourite location for motorhoming:

1. Geiranger Fjord in Norway. Absolutely spectacular landscape, and many good camp sites as well as some wild spots around. 

2. Something for drivers (and passengers!) with good nerves: Trollstigvejen, again in Norway. Don't try this if you are a tugger! :wink: 

3. Sweden, Sollerön Island in Lake Silian. Not so spectacular as the first two, but very typically Swedish. 

4. Switzerland, Schaffhausen, The Rhine Waterfall. There is a "stellplatz" type site right at the falls. 

(Note that I have not mentioned North Cape...)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

> There is a "stellplatz" type site right at the falls


Would that be at the top or the bottom of the falls?

Ps: What's a 'tugger'?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Would that be at the top or the bottom of the falls?

Ps: What's a 'tugger'?

It is person who tows a caravan....

Carol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

P.S. Julie's question was asked over two and a half years ago :wink: 

Since then, she and Dave have been on their 'grand tour', come back, settled down, had a baby, and moved house! 

But keep the suggestions coming - they're great information for European tourers generally  

Gerald


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> P.S. Julie's question was asked over two and a half years ago :wink:
> 
> Since then, she and Dave have been on their 'grand tour', come back, settled down, had a baby, and moved house!
> 
> ...


Gerald I knew that.... I saw Julie there, and thought, no must be someone else when I read it.... read it further, thought...when was this, saw the date and thought.... yeah, someone has been trawling the forums.... and then it struck me there hadn't been many replies.

They came back with lots of recommendations though, and as you say time moves on....

Maybe others will have recommendations....here's hoping

Carol


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> ...........P.S. Julie's question was asked over two and a half years ago :wink:
> Gerald


I think the membership has grown a little since then.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Rightz said:


> > There is a "stellplatz" type site right at the falls
> 
> 
> Would that be at the top or the bottom of the falls?


....that would be at the bottom  , see here

pete


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol i always like to see old threads pop up especially ones related to me somehow 

We did actually stop at Ile de Re and at the Rhine falls so apt really


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> lol i always like to see old threads pop up especially ones related to me somehow
> 
> We did actually stop at Ile de Re and at the Rhine falls so apt really


No doubt brings back many memories Dave.... which you were still travelling?

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

only every day Carol 

(gazes whistfully out of window) !!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Las Negras in Almeria Southern Spain. Very dry - almost desert like but warm. Not on the usual list of places to see in Spain but that's why we like it. If you need a dose of "English Spoken" then Majoca, just along the coast, is within easy reach. 

Pat


----------

